# overheating problem..



## vksbudage (Jun 6, 2011)

hi guys,

my system restarts due to overheating.. 
configuration :

intel pentium d 820 2.8 GHz
gigabyte GA-g31m-es2l
Zion 2GB DDR2 800 MHz
xfx 4670 1gb ddr3
VIP 300w smps
lg 22x DVD/RW
Samsung SATA 160 GB & Barracuda 7200.9 SATA 40-GB
windows xp sp3..

when started in bios temp shows 55°C & after an hour it goes to 72°C and then in next 15 mins the computer restarts automatically..

how to fix this? i can spend around 5000 - 6000 to fix it..


----------



## Rajesh345 (Jun 6, 2011)

vksbudage said:


> hi guys,
> 
> my system restarts due to overheating..
> configuration :
> ...



1) Clean Dust inside cabnet 
2) Remove ur CPU heatsink >Remove dusts >Apply fresh coating of TIM paste > install the heatsink  
3) Make sure all intake and exhaust fans are working properly


----------



## topgear (Jun 7, 2011)

For TiM or CPU thermal Paste get Tuniq TX-4  or Arctic Silver.

BTW, if you want to spend 6K ten I would suggest you to get a new CPu like Pentium Dual Core E5800 around 3.6k and CM Hyper N620 or CM Hyper 212+ and OC the cpu around 3.6/3.8 Ghz - your overall system performance will be improved


----------



## rajan1311 (Jun 7, 2011)

+1 for Topgear's suggestion..

The 820 is a hot chip,it aint fast too...

also, getting a well ventilated cabby also helps a lot.


----------



## 1993gregory (Jun 9, 2011)

topgear said:


> For TiM or CPU thermal Paste get Tuniq TX-4  or Arctic Silver.
> 
> BTW, if you want to spend 6K ten I would suggest you to get a new CPu like Pentium Dual Core E5800 around 3.6k and CM Hyper N620 or CM Hyper 212+ and OC the cpu around 3.6/3.8 Ghz - your overall system performance will be improved



man check out his PSU if he overclocks KABOOM


----------



## topgear (Jun 10, 2011)

^^ thanks for pointing it out .

So he should better get a new PSU like FSp Saga II 350W @ 1.5k as well - far more better than his current 350 PSU.

with the rest of the money he can get a Pentium dual core like e5700 @ 3.2k and a CM Hyper TX3 cpu cooler around ~ 1.25k.


----------

